# CA finish over friction polish?



## UCLAJediKnight (Dec 23, 2014)

Can you apply a CA finish after you've already applied a friction polish?  

My thinking is that I can quickly apply Myland's Friction Polish to build a quick high shine. 

Then I can apply CA in 5-7 coats to get a long lasting finish.  

I am getting too lazy for 15+ coats of CA.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 23, 2014)

UCLAJediKnight said:


> Can you apply a CA finish after you've already applied a friction polish?
> 
> My thinking is that I can quickly apply Myland's Friction Polish to build a quick high shine.
> 
> ...



The quick answer is no. That does not make sense at all. If you are putting 7 coats on already then you are putting too much on. I use 2 thin coats and 4 med coats and done. You put ca over polish it will peel. I do not like the word lazy. Very very very bad word when working in a shop full of tools and machinery. Snap out of it or get out of the shop and find something else to do. Do not want to sound harsh but it is true man.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 23, 2014)

2 coats thin, 3 coats medium

sand & polish


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 23, 2014)

jttheclockman said:


> UCLAJediKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Can you apply a CA finish after you've already applied a friction polish?
> ...



Ditto


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess I would question your reason for wanting to do this??

CA finishes give a shine to the wood, so why do you feel the need for it to be shiny before you make it shiny? Even if the CA would adhere to the blank coated in friction polish (hypothetically, since it has already been stated that it very likely won't, at least not well), you will still need to sand an polish the CA, so you are not going to make the CA finish take any less time consuming.

The main reason for failure of the CA would be the friction polish interfering with the CA making good adhesion to the blank. The number of coats/CA technique is a LOOOONG running debate that you will get hundreds of conflicting ultimatums on, but in the end, do what works for YOU...


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 23, 2014)

Friction polish is generally a mix of shellac and wax.  If you try to put a CA finish on top of friction polish, then the wax will keep it from adhering well to the wood. 

On the other hand, some people do put friction polish on top of a CA finish.  It can help keep fingerprints down when pens are handled at a show.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 23, 2014)

Didn't know people still used friction wax.  It's the bottom of the list.


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 23, 2014)

nativewooder said:


> Didn't know people still used friction wax.  It's the bottom of the list.



I'm actually amazed that friction polish gets such a bad rap... It is by no means a cure-all/do-all finish, but I don't think anything is. I have several pens that I've done with various Friction Polishes and they have held up quite nicely and I use them regularly. I only use Friction polish on solid, stable, and very hard woods, like bloodwood, blackwood, some rosewoods, etc., that really only need a little bit of protection, and while it is not the high-gloss finish you get with CA, Generals, Drs. and such, it keeps the wood feeling like wood. Not something I would do with very porous or open grained woods, or woods that will move significantly with moisture changes (just about ANY burl...)

Sorry for the derail from the OP...


----------

